

 Regular Churchgoers Less Likely to Become Music Pirates - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/regular-churchgoers-less-likely-to-become-music-pirates-140114/

======
nmc
Fun fact and objective analysis. However, irrelevant in countries like The
Netherlands, where freely downloading copyrighted music is not illegal.

